# Aloha From Maui!



## mauismoker (Jan 20, 2012)

Aloha!

Just getting into to the smoking game and I'm glad I found this amazing site.  I live on the island of Maui and teach at Maui High School.

I just purchased a Master Forge bullet type smoker (charcoal) from Lowes.  Basically a ECB but with a couple improvements (plastice handles, holes in the charcoal pan).  So far I have only modified the smoker by installing a charcoal grate, but that seems to be the most important mod to make to this model.  To this point, I have smoked spareribs, turkey legs, and a chuckie.  All turned out pretty good, but still getting the fine tuning down to hold the right temperature.  Best part about fine tuning is that it means you're smoking something!


----------



## eman (Jan 20, 2012)

Hiya Mauismoker,

 Welcome to SMF!

 We are here to help you in any way that we can achieve the perfect smoke.

Good thing is you get to eat any mistakes,


----------



## big andy a (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF party!

I vote the next SMF meeting is at Mauismoker's place  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Who's with me?

Curt.


----------



## eman (Jan 20, 2012)

Be a nice place to have a west coast gathering for sure!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

hello and welcome to SMF


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2012)

to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Gee it must be tough, for you, to find good weather for spending a whole day outside Smoking!...Not like here in PA, 22*F and Snowing, I can't wait...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 21, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## venture (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mauismoker (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the aloha on this site! Just let me know when that meeting is going to be!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey yeah, do you still eat a lot of Spam there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Canned Butt is not too bad, a good , I'm hungry for One meal and only needs minimal prep.(yumm-o).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm razzing you, send some good recipes from the Islands...

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq

have fun and...


----------



## zmanh2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow newbie!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome aboard! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  what a thought, maui...smoking... worth the 6 hr flight. over there about every other month for a day or two (project in Konapulli) thought i was there only for the blue water, breeze oh and food did not know there was a hidden bonus!!! you found the place for all your smoking needs!!

tom


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## papa g (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site! You will love it here.

g


----------

